# 18x18x36 Build



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

I've got a few threads floating around out there, but figured I should start a proper build post. 

So far I've got an 18x18x36 exo-terra with a stand. Five pieces of 24" ghostwood. Substrate: turface. 

I'm currently waiting on a light from spectral designs, a bulkhead, and a few other items before I can move forward with this. 

I'm not doing a background, other than black contact paper. Trying to keep this as simple and clean as possible. I've got a decent amount of bromeliads, orchids, and philodendrons in my greenhouse that I'm planning on using to plant this.


----------



## bulleh (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Also, I think I've decided on a group of R. amazonica "Iquitos" for this. If anyone is working with this species I'll be interested in a few months when its not freezing out.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I like the dimensions of this. I have a rack of 18x18x24 for Dendrobates but would love to have some tree frogs again. 

I applaude you for trying to get away from the normative background.


----------



## dow (Sep 14, 2015)

> I'm not doing a background, other than black contact paper.


When I had a reef tank, I masked the sides and top off and then painted the outside of the back with black spray paint. I believe that I used Rust-Oleum epoxy appliance paint, because I wanted it to bond to the glass to eliminate salt creep. I would think it would work equally well on a viv. 

Great looking tank, by the way.

Edited to add:

I just remembered that I DID paint the back of my viv, in case the background didn't cover all the way. It looks fine, although I used regular black paint instead of the appliance epoxy. Make double sure that you've got the rest of the viv covered in case of overspray. 

The point I was trying to make in recommending paint is that paint looks REALLY smooth from the other side of the glass. With contact paper, it's easy to get wrinkles and creases that can look bad.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

DPfarr said:


> I like the dimensions of this. I have a rack of 18x18x24 for Dendrobates but would love to have some tree frogs again.
> 
> I applaude you for trying to get away from the normative background.


I was afraid that a 24" high would look too vertically cramped after putting in the substrate, had to go with that extra foot in height. Also half the reason I'm drilling this thing, to keep the substrate/drainage layer as short as possible.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Picked up this little cutting of Marcgravia sintenisii today for $5.00.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Citeh said:


> I was afraid that a 24" high would look too vertically cramped after putting in the substrate, had to go with that extra foot in height. Also half the reason I'm drilling this thing, to keep the substrate/drainage layer as short as possible.


I liked the difference between the 36" tall tanks vs. 24" that I traded out all of the 18x18x24s I had on the top slot on stands with Skyscrapers. I haven't regretted it a bit. I use them for frogs that enjoy the height, which turns out to be most of my frogs  Really, only Auratus and Terribilis in my collection don't care about the height. Everybody else seems to enjoy it. Different ones use it differently, but I find everybody up high periodically. Lighting them was a challenge before I found Spectral Designs 

Mark


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Citeh said:


> Picked up this little cutting of Marcgravia sintenisii today for $5.00.


Holy crap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> I liked the difference between the 36" tall tanks vs. 24" that I traded out all of the 18x18x24s I had on the top slot on stands with Skyscrapers. I haven't regretted it a bit. I use them for frogs that enjoy the height, which turns out to be most of my frogs  Really, only Auratus and Terribilis in my collection don't care about the height. Everybody else seems to enjoy it. Different ones use it differently, but I find everybody up high periodically. Lighting them was a challenge before I found Spectral Designs
> 
> Mark


Did you go with the 16x12 with 20w spotlight?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Citeh said:


> Did you go with the 16x12 with 20w spotlight?


I believe that's the one. I bought 2 of them and am really happy with the results so far.

Mark


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> I liked the difference between the 36" tall tanks vs. 24" that I traded out all of the 18x18x24s I had on the top slot on stands with Skyscrapers. I haven't regretted it a bit. I use them for frogs that enjoy the height, which turns out to be most of my frogs  Really, only Auratus and Terribilis in my collection don't care about the height. Everybody else seems to enjoy it. Different ones use it differently, but I find everybody up high periodically. Lighting them was a challenge before I found Spectral Designs
> 
> Mark


I'm about to order a mistking. How many nozzles do you think I should use for this size? I'm almost inclined to have one in the middle pointed straight down?

All my wood will be in a central structure with epiphytes attached.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Citeh said:


> I'm about to order a mistking. How many nozzles do you think I should use for this size? I'm almost inclined to have one in the middle pointed straight down?
> 
> All my wood will be in a central structure with epiphytes attached.


This is a more complex question if you are going to eventually put more tanks on the same Mistking system. Once you choose a certain number of nozzles for the first tank, that is sort of the base line for any further tanks. If it is just the one tank, I think I would put four singles, one at each corner. This will let you angle them toward different sides of your column of wood. If you just have a single one from directly above, you are going to get the top of the column wet, but anything below this might be dry. It might be like an umbrella. If you can get out toward the corners at the top, this gives you more options in terms of angles. However, as I said above, if you are going to put more tanks on the Mistking, you are stuck with that ratio of nozzles for all tanks going forward. For instance, let's say you go with a 36x18x36 for your next tank on the system. To get the same amount of water in the same amount of time as you would get in your first tank, you would need 8 nozzles (which is a lot). So, try to plan with the end game in mind.

Mark


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> This is a more complex question if you are going to eventually put more tanks on the same Mistking system. Once you choose a certain number of nozzles for the first tank, that is sort of the base line for any further tanks. If it is just the one tank, I think I would put four singles, one at each corner. This will let you angle them toward different sides of your column of wood. If you just have a single one from directly above, you are going to get the top of the column wet, but anything below this might be dry. It might be like an umbrella. If you can get out toward the corners at the top, this gives you more options in terms of angles. However, as I said above, if you are going to put more tanks on the Mistking, you are stuck with that ratio of nozzles for all tanks going forward. For instance, let's say you go with a 36x18x36 for your next tank on the system. To get the same amount of water in the same amount of time as you would get in your first tank, you would need 8 nozzles (which is a lot). So, try to plan with the end game in mind.
> 
> Mark


This will be a stand alone. I just ordered 4 nozzles, I guess if I don't need that many I can always use more in the greenhouse.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> How many nozzles do you think I should use for this size?


My "rule" of thumb is one per foot of viv width. My 24's each get a pair, my 36's get 3, etc. More time per cycle, or more cycles, puts more water in the tank. Note however I also run drip walls, and sometimes water features, and also always have drainage layers / false bottoms - all of which help maintain ambient RH beyond what the wimpy little misting can do. Also I hand-soak the substrate every 4 weeks or so. That also helps. Really, the misting is just a supplement to many other means of adding water. Note also though, my atmosphere is diabolically dry. You may not be so pushed.

Down the road, you can also run 2 (or more!) MistKing pumps on different timers, for fundamentally different situations. That is, one bank of tanks on one pump, another bank of tanks on another pump (and timer). 

Or, sticking with the single pump, you _can_ vary the number of heads for a given viv size - say 2 heads for most of your 24's but some getting 3 if they need some more oomph in the dampness. Nothing (but a touch of OCD? ha ha) says you gotta keep the exact same # of heads per given tank size. Just as you might not place your heads until you're done planting, you might not decide how many heads until you're done planting. Just an alternative perspective. Take it with a lick of salt, a bite of lime, and...well, ya know. Ha ha ha.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

My Spectral Designs light finally got here. Looking good so far and the digital controller was easy enough to reset the time and light schedule. 

Still waiting on drill bits to get this thing going...


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Last few parts came in yesterday so I was able to get the ET drilled and set up today. I need to order some springtails and isopods, but I'm worried its too cold to ship them?


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

I am excited to see how this turns out. I am setting up the same tank and almost ready to plant. I too am struggling with shipping in cold weather. I will probably bit the bullet and place an order with overnight shipping, most vendors will include heat packs so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

That turned out great!

Whats the plant on the bottom right in the leaf litter?


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> That turned out great!
> 
> Whats the plant on the bottom right in the leaf litter?


Pleurothallis minutalis, I believe I kept this a central and South American plants only.

Not the greatest photo, but here are the flowers.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought it looked like an orchid! 

For some reason the pic isn't working but I googled it and they are pretty- tiny, but pretty!
Looks like other orchids in there?


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Going to attempt to upload some more photos. I got the misting system fully plumbed in and I think everything is finished for now. I think I'm going to try to order some springtails and isopods in the next two weeks. 

Overall I'm fairly happy with how this turned out, especially since this is the first time I've done this.


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

This looks great, nice job! What is the plant in the 3rd picture? 

I'm curious to see how your plants on the bottom do with the SD light.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

MBrady said:


> This looks great, nice job! What is the plant in the 3rd picture?
> 
> I'm curious to see how your plants on the bottom do with the SD light.


Those are just some vanilla orchids.


----------



## Davidadelp05 (Jun 23, 2018)

Everything looks great, definitely a nice setup for thumbnails. Have you decided on a group size for the tank?


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Davidadelp05 said:


> Everything looks great, definitely a nice setup for thumbnails. Have you decided on a group size for the tank?


I’m thinking 3-5 Iquitos.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

It's been about two weeks since I've planted this and I've gotten some fairly good root and mold growth.


----------



## kmitrain (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi there, i'm new to posting on DD n using tap talk. Was enjoying the first pics. Not sure why bt iv only bn able to view the first few(w only wood). Ijust see a box where pic shld b. It's apparent others cn view thm. Might you b attaching thm differently? 

Yvonne

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Just placed a plant order so I figured I'd put together a current and near future plant list.

Orchids:

_Vanilla planifolia
Pleurothallis corniculata
Pleurothallis minutalis
Masdevallia floribunda
Masdevallia herradurae
Stelis morganii
Dryadella cristata
Epidendrum propax
Oncidium variegatum
Restrepia sp. (Can't find the tag -- hopefully its in the greenhouse -- its a purple flower)
**Trichosalpinx dirhamphis 
**Zootrophion hirtzii 
**Neolauchia pulchella _

Bromeliads:

Neoregelia 'Checkerboard'
Neoregelia 'Hannibal Lector'
Neoregelia 'June Night'
Neoregelia 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Cheers'

Vines:
_
Philodendron melanochrysum
Marcgravia umbellata_

**on the way


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

Would love to see pics but most of your recent links are broken.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

MBrady said:


> Would love to see pics but most of your recent links are broken.


I was using google photos. Moving over to imgur...testing...


----------



## Sleeping Frog (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunning already!


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Added a few more plants.


----------



## ofc175 (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Frogs arrived without issue. 5 R. amazonica ‘Iquitos’.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Are these eggs? The frogs are only 4 months out of water, but I do hear calling.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

Groups is almost 5 months old now, lots of calling. 

https://imgur.com/a/H1gWhWg


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

3 month update, everything seems to be going well so far.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

I think this is really cool and would only look better as it grows more. You did a good job not relying on backgrounds with such a tall tank.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

gonzalez said:


> I think this is really cool and would only look better as it grows more. You did a good job not relying on backgrounds with such a tall tank.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I’m glad I Left the sides open, I can actually see the frogs much more often with three viewing sides.


----------



## MermaidInMotion (Aug 24, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous viv! This is an inspiration to me, as I'm getting ready to start an 18x18x36 build for a day gecko. Just curious-- how did you secure all of the wood pieces together?


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

Citeh said:


> 3 month update, everything seems to be going well so far.


Very nice work. It looks really good! I see a lot of really 'fake' looking vivariums around, and this one is simple but effective.


----------

